# Kitchen remodel advice



## avan92 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everybody. I have turned to a forum on some help with my kitchen since my husband seems to leave me in charge! We just moved in to a manufactured home and the kitchen needs a good updating but on a budget of course. We aren't wanting to replace cabinets but either leave as if or paint depending how the paint colour looks. NOW the big question I need help with...

What colour should it be, and how should I make it look modern and classic but still not spending thousands. I would love a new backsplash and countertop update. Any ideas would be appreciated attached is a photo of my kitchen! (I will also be getting industrial black style lighting, I love the rustic look also!)

Being a manufactured home we do have some panel strips but if they are covered they can be removed. The rest of our house will be a light grey with white wainscoting/bead board. With one wall a faux red brick panel.

Thanks!!


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I think the kitchen would look really nice with a darker colored wood finish on the cabinets. I like the kitchen, it looks like there is plenty of storage space


----------



## avan92 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes RHeat. The whole house is this light wood colour. Flooring, moulding it all needs to be changed! thank you for your thoughts I appreciate any inspiration but it is so hard with all the wood and gold!! It is a 1999 so still stuck in the 90's


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw a site one time that let you post a picture and then change colors within the picture---perhaps someone here knows the site---

one small up grade the might dress up the kitchen---adding a taller crown molding might look good.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know if this is the color visualizer you're thinking of, but it's the one I use:

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer

Updating the fridge would do wonders. It screams cheap and it is right in the middle. I think a nice stainless fridge would change the whole look of the room. 

The biggest problem I see is just that all the cabinets look exactly the same. Maybe you could stick some molding artistically on some doors. Or cut out a rectangle from the middle of some doors and put glass there to make display cabinets. Or frosted glass if you don't want everybody to see your crap. Maybe even take off some doors and just have open shelves. And mix up the hardware. 

A new countertop would be nice. Or just put some new formica on the one you have. Put a nice black granite countertop on just the island. That would look awesome under the skylights. Even better in front of a nice fridge. 

Tile backsplashes are easy. Use SimpleMat and get the sheets of tile where the pattern is already set. All you have to do is grout. Or you could do thermoplastic faux metal. 
That can be cool too. 

Accessorize with some nice stuff. Get a really nice big cutting board and a wine rack. Maybe take a door off and turn a cabinet into a wine rack. 

I like the idea of upgrading the crown molding too.


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

well if the gold is bugging you, how about switching the handles on the kitchen, and maybe replacing the counter tops, that would be a huge impact without breaking the bank.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

painting the walls/ceiling a "color" (white is not a color). change the hardware. tile back splash. this would make a good cheap improvement. then change the appliances = white says "cheap". 
the granite island is a good idea.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A word of caution; you need to determine what the cabinets are made from before you considering painting them. Some composite materials will not do well when painted and are often used in budget cabinets.

I personally hate painted cabinets and would never paint them if I had a choice. IMO, painted cabinets is a trend that is well on its way out of style.


----------



## Drew404 (Dec 17, 2014)

Simple and a big impact on the style is to replace all of your pulls on the drawers and cabinets. Its a quick project and you will be surprised at the difference it can make. Also I would change the sink faucet to something that you like and will last. I would also change out the low flowing vent hood with something the moves more air and looks nicer. With the track lighting you have some options to add a little style there as well. As for colors that is all up to you. The cabinets that come in manufactured homes are mostly press wood with a gloss paper over lay that do not take paint well. just something to think about.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm impressed with the amount of cabinets you have. You're lucky!

You've gotten great ideas from everyone.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If your cabinets are in good condition, I would leave them. I like their simplicity. 
New countertops in a contrasting color to the cabinets, with an under mount sink would go a long way in updating the look, with new pulls (as others have mentioned) to finish the look. 
I found the ideal pulls for my bathrooms on ebay a few years ago at a great price. They might have been "seconds" as a couple were slightly bent, so you might order a couple extra (and don't forget to measure the distance between the holes.)

BTW, I love those cabinets and would trade you in a New-York-Second.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

If you like the shape of your pulls but don't like the color, you could try spray painting them. People also DIY spray paint light fixtures to go with the room.

The fridge can also be painted to suit your liking/needs - e. g., saw some blogs where they used chalkboard paint (they have kids). It looked neat with all the chalk doodles.


----------



## Co-Co (Jan 3, 2018)

You need to check what cabinets made from before you paint . I would go with light color , love white it would brighten up all kitchen , new pulls on drawers and I would go with light quartz countertops . I don't know what state you from . I did my countertops just resently in Rid Stone Westmont IL they help me to pick color of the stone but of couse before you pick countertops you need to know what color cabinets will be .
You got a lot responds . I love that you have lots of cabinet.
Its depense how you like light colors of dark . You flor is light color so I would go with light cabinets .


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

As a new member you need to look at the dates on the posts. You responded to 3 year old post.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

rjniles said:


> As a new member you need to look at the dates on the posts. You responded to 3 year old post.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


She’s going around resurrecting the dead all over the place. Preparing her zombie army to take over the interwebs.


----------



## Meghasharma (Jan 22, 2018)

I just love interior designing, and I have designed few of my friends’ kitchens. I love open layout kitchens more than isolated ones, as from there you can keep an eye on the rest of the house. Yeah of course, the color theme you choose is matters a lot, but I think it is everyone's personal choice. Dark or light, your kitchen should have high-quality appliances and ample of smart storage to keep things organized and neat.


----------



## Otto W (May 12, 2016)

rjniles said:


> As a new member you need to look at the dates on the posts. You responded to 3 year old post.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


Old, yes but unresolved. It's too bad the OP didn't post any pictures of their kitchen if they made any changes. 

If the cabinets were wood (picture looks like they're cheap vinyl covered particle board) they can be cleaned and stained, a fairly easy job and not too expensive.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

avan92 said:


> We just moved in to a manufactured home
> and *the kitchen needs* a good updating but on a budget of course.


I couldn't disagree more.

What you have is just fine and doesn't warrant changing anything.
Keep it clean and working then sell it in a few years.


----------



## UforUserName (Mar 9, 2018)

I would recommend replacing the lighting fixtures with ones with metallic finishes. Those look nice and can contribute to the industrial look. Also, you can leave a few of the cabinets open by getting rid of the doors and include your dishware into the design. As far as colour is concerned, if you wish to leave this colour for the cabinets, the kitchen could be white or even a lighter shade of yellow could work.


----------

